# What style helmet do you usually wear when atving?



## Radiation74 (Aug 7, 2010)

Was thinking about an mx style helmet, are these too cold for winter riding?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I use an MX style... but we don't have to wear helmets everywhere down here... I have only been to 1 place that requires one, and it wasn't too bad... but it doesn't get that cold here in TX either... LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Radiation74 said:


> Was thinking about an mx style helmet, are these too cold for winter riding?


A good ski-mask under it will solve that problem. And goggles. I had a nomex hood once that was awesome, nice and warm, and real thin too unlike wool or cotton ones.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Full face mx style....dont know about to cold for winter but def to hot for summer down here lol.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Well down here nobody wears them unless their on a sport bike or something similar. If I had to choose one it would be a mx style one.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

What are these "helmet" things that you guys are talking about?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Full flip up snowmibile helmet. Comes with face shield and minimal fog up.

HJC seem to be the best priced and you can get them with a heated lens!!











and may more colors to choose from.

http://www.hjchelmets.com/


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

:haha: i have that in red


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I never wear one but if I did, I'd be sporting something like this.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i wear and mx style one. its saved my head 2 times so far.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont ride fast enough to even get throwed over the handle bars and we dont have to wear them out here... but if I did have to wear a helmet, I'd get a full faced one for winter riding and one like IBB posted for the summer...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I wear the MX style helmet.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

depends how cold, I know for me when it was 25 below c for me I would switch too my sled helmet cause the mx style just didnt cut it but all depends on how cold and what your doing


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

walker said:


>


ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Check out the AFX dual sport F37 MX style with built in visor great for dust, wet and cold Love it.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry FX37


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Thom said:


> Sorry FX37


 



i have one almost the same by "Zox" nice helmet when i wear it


----------



## Radiation74 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thom said:


> Sorry FX37


That's very nice.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

does get the job done. I wear glasses so goggles dont cut it. This is the best for me.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I like the fullface mx style, saved my ugly mug many a time from un-seen branches! Oh and goggles!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i use mx style in the summer and snowmobile style in the winter


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have used the mx style from the start and it has saved my mug several times but recently my friends started using these half-helmets and said they were cooler in the hot sun so I got one...and like it so far...


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

MX style for me but, I have been leaning toward one of those half-helmets for the summer months.


----------

